# What time do you take your hedgie out?



## holtzchick (Nov 12, 2011)

What time of the day do you usually take your hedgehog out? I know they're nocturnal (and I didn't figure that out from waking up in the middle of the night ) so I try not to disturb Penelope's day time sleep but rather take her out at 9-9:30 PM minimum for an hour to sit on my lap/crawl around to bond... I've also heard people taking them out in the middle of the day... Can anyone sort of touch base with me on some pro's and con's as to why they either take their HH out at night or during the day... 

Thanks.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Here's the norm for me:

Petunia's light comes on at 6 am. I usually clean her wheel and change her potty pad around 10 (unless I have to work early, then it's more like 7:30). Then I wake her up to check on her feet and whatnot (give footbath if needed). Then I wrap her in a blanket and she snoozes on my lap for an hour or so while I work on the computer. Hubby will usually get her out in the afternoon to snuggle for another hour.

Her light goes off at 7 pm. We get her out around 10 or 11 and give treats, and snuggle until she gets squirmy and put her back in her cage.

So she gets handled for about an hour, three times a day. It seems to be good system for all of us


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Everyone's schedule is different. I take my Milly out during the day for an hour or so on days that I work 3rd shift. If I work 2nd shift, I'll take her out when I get home around 11p for an hour or two.

During the day is usually a good time to cuddle, whereas at night hogs tend to be a little more active during interaction. As long as your little one is able to sleep during bonding time during the day, it's fine to hang out with her during the day. Listen to her cues - if she's squirmy and won't calm down, she might be ready for a bite to eat and bedtime. If she seems content cuddling, put her in her cage when you're ready to.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I usually get them out after 9pm. Sometimes I do the cages at different times but lately I have been doing them again first thing in the morning so they come out around 7 or 8 am if its a day I change the liner, otherwise I just tidy up and let them sleep


----------

